# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  προβλημα με πλακετα αυτοματισμου γκαραζοπορτας

## θανασηςκ04

Γεια σας και απο εμενα 
Λοιπον το προβλημα μου ειναι το εξης, παταω και κλεινει κανονικα, παταω να ανοιξει ακουγετε ο ρελες να οπλιζει αλλα δεν δεινει την εντολη στο μοτερ, μετρισα την εξοδο προς το μοτερ και δεν βγαζει ρευμα, αρα κατελειξα στο συμπερασμα οτι το προβλημα ειναι η πλακετα, εχω δικιο ή κανω λαθος ??
Αν εχω δικιο τι προτινετε, να φτιαξω την πλακετα ή να παρω μια πλακετα αλλη να την βαλω να τελιωνουμε.
τη πλακετα λετε εσεις και αν ξερετε που μπορω να την βρω και εδω εχουμε ενα αλλο προβληματακι οτι ειμαι απο κρητη. 
Θα πρεπει να ειναι ιδια με την δικια μου ή δεν εχει προβλημα.
Πιστευω να καταφερα να βαλω την φωτογραφια της πλακετας μου.
οποιος εχει χρονο και μπορει ασ μου πει τι μπορω να κανω.
Ευχαριστω                     :Cursing:

----------


## STALKER IX

γιατι δεν αλλαζεις το ρελεδακι να δεις τι θα γινει?

----------


## gsouf

Βασικά φίλε Θανάση καλό θα ήταν αν μπορούσες να μετρήσεις αν στο ρελέ έχεις ρεύμα και δεν εννοώ στο πηνέιο του αλλά στο "κοινό" της επαφής που έχει αν έχεις εκέι τάση και δεν έχεις στην έξοδο τότε σίγουρα λειναι το ρελέ 
αν δέν έχεις τότε πας απευθείας στο κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας! με μία καλύτερη φωτογραφία και μία απο το άτω μέρος τησ πλακέτας να μπορόυσα να σε βοηθήσω καλύτερα!

----------


## θανασηςκ04

δηλαδη να αρχησω να αλλαζω τα ρελεδακια?? πηγα  και ρωτησα σε ενα μαγαζι εδω μου ειπαν οτι δεν με συμφερει να το φτιαξω και να παρω αλλη πλακετα με δυο χειριστηρια 40 ευρω αλλα δεν ηξερε να μου πει πως να την συνδεσω και δεν την πηρα.
να αλλαξω πρωτα το ρελεδακι που ειναι δεξια ή να αρχισω απτα μεγαλα??
Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση

----------


## θανασηςκ04

πιστευω αυτες να ειναι καλυτερες 
DSC01259.jpgDSC01258.jpg
σας ευχαριστω
δεν ξερω και πολλα πραγματα αλλα την παλευω

----------


## gsouf

Κοίτα αν ξεχωρίζω καλά έχεις δύο ρελέ το καθένα προφανώς για την κάθε κίνηση ξεχωριστά οπότε θεωρώ απίθανο και τα  δύο να έχουν χαλασμένες επαφές το πρόβλημα σου μάλλον βρίσκεται στην τροφοδοσία πάντος πειραματίσου αλλά πρώτα αν μπορείς μέτρα αν στις κοινές επαφές των ρελέ έχεις σωστή τάση!!!

----------


## θανασηςκ04

αυτο που ακουγετε να χτυπαει και δεν κανει την κινηση ειναι το δεξι που αν καταλαβα ειναι γιατο ασυρματο, τι εννοεις τροφοδοσια και ποιες ειναι οι κοινες επαφες των ρελε και ποση ταση πρεπει να βγαλει ? περνει ρευμα απο μετασχηματηστη, συγνωμη αν σε κουραζω αλλα τωρα που σε βρηκα

----------


## dalai

Εκεινο που ακουγετε να χτυπαει στα δεξια της φωτο ειναι το ρελε . Τα αλλα 2 με το πρασινο και το ασπρο στρογγυλά αυτοκόλλητο να υποθεσω οτι δεν ειναι ρελε.
Παντως τα ρελε ειναι τα μονα μηχανικα μερη πανω στη πλακετα σου και μαλλον "κουράστηκε". Δηλ απο το ανοιξε κλείσε και τους σπινθηρισμούς ,δημιούργησε μια μικρη μαυρη κρουστα στο σημειο επαφης και ετσι σταματησε να περναει το ρευμα.Αγορασε ενα ιδο και αλλαξε το . Ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να το ξεκολλήσεις χωρις εργαλεία (πιστολι θερμου αερα ή τρομπα ) αλλα θα τα καταφέρεις

----------


## θανασηςκ04

καταλαβα τι λες γιατι το ιδιο συμβαινει και στα ρελε των αμαξιων κανει αρκ και μαυριζουν οι επαφες, ενταξει θα προσπαθησω να βγαλω το ρελε και να βαλω ενα αλλο, ευχαριστω

----------


## JOUN

Καμμια σχεση δεν εχουν τα ρελε αυτα με του αυτοκινητου.Εκεινα διαχειριζονται μεγαλα ρευματα συνεχους τιμης και κανουν συνεχεια αρκ ενω αυτα εναλλασομενα πολυ μικρα ρευματα..
Απο την στιγμη που δεν ξερεις ουτε τα βασικα(τροφοδοσια,κοινο σημειο ρελε κλπ) παρε ενα καινουριο και συνδεσε το αν μπορεις.
Αλλιως βρες καποιον αλλο να στο συνδεσεις για να γλυτωσεις απο μια φασαρια που τελικα δεν θα σου αποφερει τιποτα.

----------


## θανασηςκ04

ωραια να παρω ενα καινουργιο αλλα τι, που μπορω να βρω σαν αυτο που εχω γιατι αυτο που μου εδειναν δεν ειχε ντιμερ για διαφορες ρυθμισεις, δεν ηξερε να μου πει σε ποιες επαφες επρεπε να βαλω το ρευμα και σε ποιες την εντολη τερματισμου της πορτας και ειχε και το μισο απο το δικο μου ογκο, τι απο ολα εχει σημασια να προσεξω.

----------


## θανασηςκ04

αυτο που εδειναν ηταν περιπου σαν αυτο 
http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=252&page=1
την γνωμη σας και σας ευχαριστω

----------


## thm

Φαντάζομαι ότι πρόκειται για συρόμενο μηχανισμό της AVIDSEN

Ο συγκεκριμένος πίνακας είναι για DC μηχανισμούς (συνεχούς) και δεν μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί από κάποιον φθηνό πίνακα AC. Στον τελευταίο σύνδεσμο αυτό που δείχνεις είναι δέκτης τηλεχειρισμού 2 καναλιών που ελπίζω να μην ήταν αυτό που σου πρότειναν για αντικαταστάτη.

Ο μηχανισμός δούλευε για αρκετό καιρό και το πρόβλημα εμφανίστηκε τώρα?

Δοκίμασες να ζητήσεις υποστήριξη και/ή ανταλλακτικό πίνακα από εκεί που αγόρασες τον μηχανισμό? 

Δες και εδώ (HT = χωρίς ΦΠΑ):
http://www.segedip.com/fp.php?p=450271

----------


## θανασηςκ04

DSC01269.jpgDSC01270.jpgDSC01271.jpg
πιστευω να ειναι καθαρες

----------


## gsmaster

Θανάση άλλαξε τα δύο ρελέ (με την πράσινη και άσπρη βούλα) και κατα 95% είσαι ΟΚ. Το τρίτο ρελέ το μικρό δεν έχει να κάνει με το μοτέρ.

----------


## θανασηςκ04

ενταξει σημερα θα κατεβω στα μαγαζια και θα σας πω τα αποτελεσματα

----------


## θανασηςκ04

ενα μεγαλο τιποτα αλλαξα και τα δυο ρελε με την ασπρη και πρασσινη βουλα αλλα τιποτα, το αλλο δεν το βρηκα πουθενα, αυριο αν δεν σπασω την πλακετα θα βγαλω αυτα που εβαλα και θα βαλω τις παλιες μια μια να δω αν βγαλω ακρη. Αν σας εχει ερθει καμια ιδεα ή αν γινετε να βγαλω αυτη την πλακετα και να βαλω καποια αλλη καλοδεχουμενη

----------


## STALKER IX

αλλαξες και τα δυο ρελε και τωρα δεν εχεις καμια κινηση?

----------


## MacGyver

> Γεια σας και απο εμενα 
> Λοιπον το προβλημα  μου ειναι το εξης, παταω και κλεινει κανονικα, παταω να ανοιξει ακουγετε  ο ρελες να οπλιζει αλλα δεν δεινει την εντολη στο μοτερ, μετρισα την  εξοδο προς το μοτερ και δεν βγαζει ρευμα, αρα κατελειξα στο συμπερασμα  οτι το προβλημα ειναι η πλακετα, εχω δικιο ή κανω λαθος ??
> *Ο Relay στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση (αν και δεν έχεις την πίσω όψη να  καταλάβω 100%) δεν 'δίνει' ρεύμα, αλλά διακοπή, οπότε ο έλεγχος θα γίνει  με ωμόμετρο αφού έχεις αφαιρέσει τον κοννέκτορ του μοτέρ, κατανάλωσης.*
> Αν εχω δικιο τι προτινετε, να φτιαξω την πλακετα ή να παρω μια πλακετα αλλη να την βαλω να τελιωνουμε.
> τη πλακετα λετε εσεις και αν ξερετε που μπορω να την βρω και εδω εχουμε ενα αλλο προβληματακι οτι ειμαι απο κρητη. 
> Θα πρεπει να ειναι ιδια με την δικια μου ή δεν εχει προβλημα.
> Πιστευω να καταφερα να βαλω την φωτογραφια της πλακετας μου.
> οποιος εχει χρονο και μπορει ασ μου πει τι μπορω να κανω.
> Ευχαριστω



Η A/C τάση έρχεται λογικά από αλλού και διακόπτεται μέσω του relay της πλακέτας.
Άν αφαιρέσεις τον κονέκτορ και βάλεις ένα jumper μπορείς να καταλάβεις άν φταίει η πλακέτα η το μοτέρ - ασφάλεια - τροφοδοσία.
Όλα αυτά με επιφύλαξη, αφού δεν φαίνεται η κάτω πλευρά του κυκλώματος.

----------


## θανασηςκ04

ναι καμια ενω εκανε το κλεισιμο

----------


## θανασηςκ04

DSC01272.jpg



> Η A/C τάση έρχεται λογικά από αλλού και διακόπτεται μέσω του relay της πλακέτας.
> Άν αφαιρέσεις τον κονέκτορ και βάλεις ένα jumper μπορείς να καταλάβεις άν φταίει η πλακέτα η το μοτέρ - ασφάλεια - τροφοδοσία.
> Όλα αυτά με επιφύλαξη, αφού δεν φαίνεται η κάτω πλευρά του κυκλώματος.






να και η κατω μερια
η αλλη φωτο ειναι τα ρελε που αλλαξα εχουν κατι διαφορες μεταξυ τους

----------


## MacGyver

Άν στο δεξιό μπαίνουν 24VAC, στο επόμενο μπαταρία, και στο πράσινο το μοτέρ και το μοτέρ είναι 230VAC, τότε είναι όπως προείπα.

----------


## STALKER IX

φιλε θαναση εφοσον εχασες και τις δυο κινησεις μαλλον κατι δεν εχει πατησει στις κολλησεις  η εγινε ζημια κατα την αποκολληση αφου η πλακετα ειναι διπλης οψης.
κανε παλι εναν ελεγχο και πιστευω θα το βρεις

----------

